# J'ose pas faire le pas...



## Deleted member 109128 (6 Juin 2008)

Hello,

Je suis nouveau et tenté de passer sur un MacBook Pro 15", sachant que mes besoins sont photo, musique, internet, DVD.

Mais je n'ose pas faire le pas, je suis un "windowsien" depuis + 10 ans, et du coup ça me fait un peu peur...

Est-ce fiable, pas trop buggé Léopard ? virus ? disque dur externe qui fonctionne avec Vista est connectable sur mac ?

Enfin voilà quoi, merci si vous pouvez m'aider...

Yoskiz


----------



## asticotboy (6 Juin 2008)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Est-ce fiable, pas trop buggé Léopard ? virus ?


 
Euh là, tu risques d'avoir des problèmes... 


Plus sérieusement, je vais bientôt faire le grand saut, comme toi. Que ça fasse peur, c'est normal, ça n'a plus rien à voir. Mais c'est tellement plus facile ! Il faut juste oublier les mauvaises habitudes et réflexes windosiens (ça passe vite en général).
Quant au choix MacBook ou iMac, c'est toi qui voit. Si tu es habitué au portable, alors GO !


----------



## Dramis (6 Juin 2008)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Est-ce fiable, pas trop buggé Léopard ? virus ? disque dur externe qui fonctionne avec Vista est connectable sur mac ?



Mac ou PC, c'est le même matériel, aussi fiable l'un que l'autre
Buggé Léopard, pas  rencontré de bug bloquant
Virus: n'existe pas sur mac
Disque dur externe: Leopard ne reconnait pas le ntfs, il faut le formatter en fat 32


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (6 Juin 2008)

Merci pour vos réponses...

Cela peut paraître bizarres comme question, mais c'est normal d'avoir un peu d'
appréhension...

Mais je vais vraiment faire le pas et me prendre le MacBook Pro 15".

Effectivement je me suis lasser de Vista, bugs et compagnie, virus... plantage... c'est sur les portable sont pas chers avec vista, mais pas fiables... panne et cie...

Merci pour vos commentaires,


----------



## divoli (6 Juin 2008)

Salut, 


Tant que tu n'es pas sûr de toi et motivé, il vaut mieux rester sur Windows. 

Le Mac demande non seulement un effort financier, mais également la volonté de bousculer ses habitudes, et d'apprendre à utiliser un nouvel OS.

Maintenant, pour bien connaitre MacOS X, Windows (jusqu'à XP) et un peu quelques distributions Linux, je peux affirmer que OS X est le système le plus simple à apprendre et le plus fiable.
Leopard est devenu plus mature, et il y a beaucoup moins de bugs qu'à sa sortie.

A noter que Leopard est fourni avec une petit logiciel qui s'appelle Bootcamp, et qui permet d'installer Windows en natif, comme sur n'importe quel PC, en partitionnant le disque dur. Le dual-boot devient possible.
Certains éditeurs proposent des logiciels de virtualisation, qui permettent de créer des machines virtuelles et d'installer Windows (ou Linux) en étant sur OS X. Ces solutions sont très performantes, à part les effets 3D qui ne sont pas très bien gérés.

Donc le Mac te permet d'utiliser OS X et de migrer en douceur, sans forcément devoir faire une croix sur Windows et toute ta logithèque PC.


Edit: En l'état, MacOSX ne reconnait pas le NFTS. Mais il existe des solutions qui règlent ce problème, comme celle de Paragon NFTS...


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (6 Juin 2008)

Merci, en faite cela fait un moment que j'y réfléchi, et je suis prêt à faire le pas, car j'ai vu des démos, et commentaires et beaucoup me conseil d'y passer...

Ma motivation est : ras le bol avec Vista des mises à jour sans fin, virus, bugs alors que j'entretien mon système correctement...

Aujourd'hui je rêve d'un portable solide, fiable, beau, avec OS simple, bien conçu, sans bug... enfin le rêve quoi...

Apple l'a fait ?

Yo :love:


----------



## NoobSmoke (6 Juin 2008)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Merci, en faite cela fait un moment que j'y réfléchi, et je suis prêt à faire le pas, car j'ai vu des démos, et commentaires et beaucoup me conseil d'y passer...
> 
> Ma motivation est : ras le bol avec Vista des mises à jour sans fin, virus, bugs alors que j'entretien mon système correctement...
> 
> ...



Par contre si tes besoins se résume uniquement à ce que tu as cité, c-à-d Photos musique internet, je te conseille de prendre le macbook et non le macbook pro. Après si tu as envie de te faire plaisir et de marquer le coup avec ton premier switch, c'est toi qui voit.


----------



## laf (6 Juin 2008)

Tu sais le passage de win$ à Mac OSX, c'est un peu comme une jeune fille pour sa première fois : au début elle a un peu peur et après, elle y prend goût...

OK, je sors...


----------



## Dramis (6 Juin 2008)

NoobSmoke a dit:


> Photos musique internet, je te conseille de prendre le macbook et non le macbook pro.



Ca dépend du logiciel, le macbook est pas limite un peu pour aperture?


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (6 Juin 2008)

En fait avec le MacBokk Pro l'écran 15" me va mieux que 13" pour le MacBook et comme je souhaite le garder le plus longtemps possible, je préfère prendre de l'avance.

Effectivement je prendrai sûrement aperture, donc vaut mieux avoir un peu de puissance...

Questions: l'installation de logiciels et mise à jour de l'OS (type patch correctifs) ça se passe comment sur un Mac ?

Merci encore, en plus je vois que la communauté des utilisateurs(trices) de Mac sont super sympas


----------



## NoobSmoke (6 Juin 2008)

le Macbook possède maintenant un Processeur à 2,4 Ghz, 2Go Ram (standard) suffisant pour faire tourner aperture.

Pour tes questions, je t'invite à visiter

*Ce site*

*Et celui là
*

Tu pourras voir à peu près comment fonctionne un mac, tu éviteras ainsi les erreurs de débutants


----------



## divoli (6 Juin 2008)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Questions: l'installation de logiciels et mise à jour de l'OS (type patch correctifs) ça se passe comment sur un Mac ?



Les mises-à-jour sont automatisées, via un module de mise-à-jour, qui va consulter le serveur d'Apple. Ce module propose alors d'installer les màj disponibles, c'est l'utilisateur qui décide. Il est aussi possible d'aller soi-même les choisir sur le site d'Apple.

Pour l'installation de logiciels, ça dépend du type de logiciels, mais c'est très simple. Par exemple;
http://www.rhinos-mac.fr/image/tutoriaux/decouvrir_leo/05_leo_install_desinstall_dmg.mov


----------



## Dramis (6 Juin 2008)

La carte vidéo du macbook est un peu limite.


----------



## DeepDark (6 Juin 2008)

Dramis a dit:


> La carte vidéo du macbook est un peu limite.


D'accord mais il veut pas jouer...


----------



## NoobSmoke (6 Juin 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> D'accord mais il veut pas jouer...



+1, sil ne joue pas intensivement ou s'il ne fait pas de la 3d, j'vois pas en quoi elle sera limite...


----------



## divoli (6 Juin 2008)

Ce qui risque de ne pas être adapté, pour la photo, c'est l'écran 13" et brillant. Mais tout dépend de ses exigences, et on peut aussi opter pour un écran externe. Enfin bon...


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (6 Juin 2008)

Merci pour vos commentaires...

Pour les 2 sites NoobSmoke comme je vais faire ce changement fin juillet je vais pouvoir me sourcer et être prêt 

Effectivement je ne souhaite pas jouer, mais 15" pour la photo c'est plus confortable et comme je souhaite économiser de la place dans mon apprtement, ajouter un écran ne me branche pas trop...

Par contre l'Apple store propose un écran brillant sans surcoût de prix... qu'en pensez-vous ? brillant ou pas ?

Yoskiz


----------



## divoli (6 Juin 2008)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Par contre l'Apple store propose un écran brillant sans surcoût de prix... qu'en pensez-vous ? brillant ou pas ?



Alors là, il y a plein de topics à ce sujet, il va falloir utiliser le moteur de recherche de MacG.

D'après les témoignages, l'écran brillant du MacBook Pro serait moins brillant que celui du MacBook. Mais je te conseille quand même l'écran mat; pour des photos c'est mieux.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (6 Juin 2008)

Pas de problème je vais faire une recherche...

Quand on dit mat, c'est mat comme un écran de PC type y'à 5 ans ? 

Bon début de week-end à toutes et tous


----------



## pascalformac (6 Juin 2008)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Pour les 2 sites NoobSmoke comme je vais faire ce changement fin juillet je vais pouvoir me sourcer et être prêt


y en a d'autres ; comme les tutos...Apple
tutos officiels Apple (tous beaux tout neufs)
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/mac101/
ou
bon site sur OS X
http://www.osxfacile.com/index.html

-
concernant la bascule
te bile pas

tu sais le monde mac a une particularité
beaucoup de macusers connaissent les 2 univers  ( switch definitif  ou utlisation des 2)
Par contre il y a beaucoup moins de windoziens qui connaissent mac
(à part les double utilisateurs bien entendu)
Ceci pour dire que tes appréhensions on les coomprend, car on été beaucoup à faire le saut
( saut sans risque qui plus est)

t'inquiete pas, il y a très peu de gens qui regrettent ou ont eu des difficultés majeures, donc aucune raison que ce soit different pour toi

Comme dit plus haut il faut essentiellement  acquerir d'autres habitudes et ca vient vite

Et une habitude à prendre: moins se prendre le chou! 
 OSX est très stable et dans l'ensemble les soucis se règlent facilement
( quelques trucs s à verifier -bouger etc , pas de reinstall tous les X mois, il y a mêmes pas mal de macusers qui n'ont jamais réinstallé l'OS)


----------



## Dramis (6 Juin 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> D'accord mais il veut pas jouer...



Aperture, ça me parait limite un peu....


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (6 Juin 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> y en a d'autres ; comme les tutos...Apple
> tutos officiels Apple (tous beaux tout neufs)
> http://www.apple.com/fr/support/mac101/
> ou
> ...




Merci !!!




> Ceci pour dire que tes appréhensions on les coomprend, car on été beaucoup à faire le saut
> ( saut sans risque qui plus est)







> Et une habitude à prendre: moins se prendre le chou!


C'est exactement ce que je recherche... 




> pas de reinstall tous les X mois,


Ah le mot MAGIQUE ne plus ré-installer tous les 2 mois à cause des bugs... car sous Vista je vous assure en prendre soin... et un jour une mise à jour faire et boom écran bleu... et comme il y a 13000 possibilités qui est gêné l'installation de la mise jour... et bien on trouve jamais la cause...

Merci je vais regarder les tutos...

Certains d'entre vous on un MacBook Pro écran mat... et c'est mat comment ? style écran de portable PC d' il y a quelques temps ? genre IBM professionnel ?

Thanks a lot again :love:


----------



## pascalformac (6 Juin 2008)

@Yoskiz

t'es nerveux?  :rateau:
tu vois le bouton à droite de tes posts " Editer"?

ca







clique editer du #22

et revoir les citations
_( un peu foirées, les nerfs les nerfs)_
il te manque quelques balises de quote ( citation)

tu verras un bouton bulle jaune avec du texte
ca





tu cliques et tu auras les balises pré-ecrites

même chose si tu selectionnes un texte puis cliques cette icone


----------



## divoli (6 Juin 2008)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Certains d'entre vous on un MacBook Pro écran mat... et c'est mat comment ? style écran de portable PC d' il y a quelques temps ? genre IBM professionnel ?
> 
> Thanks a lot again :love:



Oui, j'ai un MacBook Pro avec écran mat. L'écran est vraiment d'excellente qualité, et est pourvu de la technologie LED, qui non seulement est plus économe, mais en plus permet une luminosité plus homogène.

Sans compter le clavier rétro-éclairé, qui peut s'avérer commode dans certains cas, et qui fait rougir de jalousie tous les utilisateurs de PC. 

De plus, c'est un portable dont la finition est (quasiment) irréprochable, et solide en plus...


----------



## litchirose (6 Juin 2008)

Bonsoir,
Comme je l'ai dis dans le titre, je sais pas si je dois acheter un mac ou pas!
J'vous rassur tout de suite j'ai lu les autres articles traitant de ca!
Mais j'ai pas trouvé le meme cas que moi :'(

Mon profil c'est plutot:
- etudiante en architecture donc utilisatrice de logiciel tel que photoshop, illustrator, autocad (et j'en passe mais c'est les principaux)
- futur etudiante en master d'informatique (donc qui a besoin d'un bon portable)
- utilisatrice de base d'un pc en dehors des logiciel "scolaire" cad itunes, msn ...

Dans les precedant articles les conseils reposaient surtout sur les utilisations du pc (jouer ou non...) je ne joue pas donc je n'ai pas necessairement besoin d'xp

Par contre j'ai besoin d'un portable (il faut que je puisse travailler à l'ecole à l'appart voir dans le train...)
L'école fournis les logiciel (mac ou pc) donc ce probleme ne se pose pas non plus!

J'ai deja un pc fixe (qui rame deja alors qu'il na qu'un ans :'()

Mes questions sont donc
Avec une utilisation comme la mienne combien de temps durera un mac (par rapport au 3ans que dur un pc...)
et
Que vaut-il mieu que j'achete; un macbook pro ou un bon pc ?

Les conseils que j'ai eu en magasins "specialisés" sont plus favorable au mac (mais j'avais l'impression que les vendeurs s'y connaissaient a peine et voulait juste vendre un mac a une pauvre petite etudiante qui semblait perdu...!)

voila en resumé A L AIDE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (6 Juin 2008)

> Oui, j'ai un MacBook Pro avec écran mat.


Et le revêtement de l'écran est comment ? effet mirroir ? Par rapport à un PC portable qui sont tous effet mirroir ?



> Sans compter le clavier rétro-éclairé, qui peut s'avérer commode dans certains cas, et qui fait rougir de jalousie tous les utilisateurs de PC.


...j'ai bavé longtemps à la FNAC devant cette technologie...

Vivement fin juillet lol !

Pour l'achat d'1 MacBook Pro 2,4 Ghz 15" il y a bien iLife08 avec ? je vais me faire la main avec iPhoto...

PS : MERCI pascalformac c'est mieux effectivement maintenant...


----------



## divoli (6 Juin 2008)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Et le revêtement de l'écran est comment ? effet mirroir ? Par rapport à un PC portable qui sont tous effet mirroir ?
> 
> ...j'ai bavé longtemps à la FNAC devant cette technologie...



Non, pas d'effet miroir. Quand à comparer avec un PC portable, c'est difficile, dans la mesure où il y a des dizaines de marques et des centaines de modèles...

Si tu vas à la Fnac, tu peux aller regarder. La Fnac ne vend et n'expose (en principe) que des MacBook Pro avec un écran mat (et des MacBook avec écran brillant).



Yoskiz a dit:


> Pour l'achat d'1 MacBook Pro 2,4 Ghz 15" il y a bien iLife08 avec ? je vais me faire la main avec iPhoto...



Oui. Tout est indiqué sur le site d'Apple.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (7 Juin 2008)

> Si tu vas à la Fnac, tu peux aller regarder. La Fnac ne vend et n'expose (en principe) que des MacBook Pro avec un écran mat (et des MacBook avec écran brillant).


Je vais y aller cet après-midi pour voir...



> Oui. Tout est indiqué sur le site d'Apple.


Génial 


Concernant Itunes... comment transférer ma bibliothèque ?

Il suffit de copier le dossier "Itunes" quelques part ? (Sous Vista lors de mes ré-installation je copie le dossier Itunes dans "Musique").

Pour mon DD externe + mes clés USB il faut que je formatte en FAT32 ?

Merci et bon week-end à toutes et tous 

Yoskiz


----------



## Amalcrex (7 Juin 2008)

Le dossier musique avec toutes tes chansons tu le copies dans tes documents, et puis avec itunes tu viens rechercher le dossier pour le rajouter à la bibliothèque


----------



## pascalformac (7 Juin 2008)

@yoskiz
Faudra pas oublier 2 choses

-de jeter un oeil sur le refurb
( vente par Apple de machines révisées et garanties , avec des prix très interessants et souvent avec  des upgrades et bonus logiciels
et  souvent ce sont des machines ...neuves ( retour boutiques, annulations, avec défaut  , etc)

- de prendre l'habitude de chercher les réponses  ou poster la question dans les sections adéquates
( exemple transfert  itunes  voir les réponses dans la section itunes )


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (7 Juin 2008)

> Amalcrex a dit:
> 
> 
> > Le dossier musique avec toutes tes chansons tu le copies dans tes documents, et puis avec itunes tu viens rechercher le dossier pour le rajouter à la bibliothèque


Merci 



> - de prendre l'habitude de chercher les réponses  ou poster la question dans les sections adéquates


Euh.... oui tu as raison désolé....


Yoskiz


----------



## Amalcrex (7 Juin 2008)

Voilà exactement tu l'as compris.
Rien de plus simple


----------



## zeph58 (7 Juin 2008)

Pour ce qui est de la duree de vie d un Mac je la trouve bien plus longue que celle d un pc qui en 6 mois est generalement dépasse. C est un peu moins vrai depuis passage a intel, mais le gain apporte n est pas forcément suffisant pour l utilisateur lambda. J ai un vieux PowerBook est aujourd hui je le trouve plus rapide que nombre de pc ultra recent


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (7 Juin 2008)

> zeph58 a dit:
> 
> 
> > Pour ce qui est de la duree de vie d un Mac je la trouve bien plus longue que celle d un pc qui en 6 mois est generalement dépasse. C est un peu moins vrai depuis passage a intel, mais le gain apporte n est pas forcément suffisant pour l utilisateur lambda. J ai un vieux PowerBook est aujourd hui je le trouve plus rapide que nombre de pc ultra recent



Je le pense aussi... 

Actuellement Vista "mange" énormément de ressource... et dire qu'en 2009 Mricrosoft prévoit "déjà" un nouvel OS Windows 7 (ou Seven)... Et là faudra encore changer de machine... pour espérer le faire tourner...

Je pense que le monde du Mac, c'est plus durable...

Yoskiz


----------



## Amalcrex (7 Juin 2008)

Quand je regarde mon centrino 2 duo, je suis à 2% d'utilisation en ne faisant rien sur osx et sur xp service pack3 je suis à 8-9%... Déjà rien que ça, ça veut tout dire


----------



## pascalformac (7 Juin 2008)

et mac prevoit 10.*6* pour, selon certaines rumeurs  à peu près  à ce moment là
(inverifiable à 100% comme souvent avec Apple qui, depuis toujours, volontairement, ne communique pas avec précision  sur ses projets)


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (7 Juin 2008)

Les MacBook Pro embarque la technologie LED pour les écrans... les pixels morts ça existe avec cette technologie ?:mouais:

Vous avez déjà connu des cas avec des pixels morts ?

J'imagine également qu'aucun logiciel anti-virus ou anti-spywares n'est nécessaire (et n'existe pas d'ailleurs ?)

Yoskiz


----------



## pascalformac (7 Juin 2008)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Les MacBook Pro embarque la technologie LED pour les écrans... les pixels morts ça existe avec cette technologie ?:mouais:Vous avez déjà connu des cas avec des pixels morts ?


oui 
voir et/ou poster dans ... les sujets pixels  :rateau:



> J'imagine également qu'aucun logiciel anti-virus ou anti-spywares n'est nécessaire


non mais...


> (et n'existe pas d'ailleurs ?)


Si 
et parfois foutent la pagaille

voir et/ou poster dans les sujets sur antivirus et  logiciels liés
:rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (7 Juin 2008)

> pascalformac a dit:
> 
> 
> > oui
> ...



Je vais aller voir tout ça...

Vous conseillez de prendre la garantie AppleCare ou pas ?... le prix est assé élevé...

Yoskiz


----------



## pascalformac (7 Juin 2008)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Je vais aller voir tout ça...
> 
> Vous conseillez de prendre la garantie AppleCare ou pas ?... le prix est assé élevé...
> 
> Yoskiz


outre que c'est déjà traité ( hihihi)
 ici c'est avant tout affaire de choix perso et de ta vision sur assurances et prolongations de garantie et analyse de risques

tu peux fort bien prendre applecare et n'avoir aucune panne comme ne pas prendre applecare et avoir une panne 3 mois après fin de garantie


----------



## divoli (7 Juin 2008)

zeph58 a dit:


> Pour ce qui est de la duree de vie d un Mac je la trouve bien plus longue que celle d un pc qui en 6 mois est generalement dépasse. C est un peu moins vrai depuis passage a intel, mais le gain apporte n est pas forcément suffisant pour l utilisateur lambda. J ai un vieux PowerBook est aujourd hui je le trouve plus rapide que nombre de pc ultra recent





Yoskiz a dit:


> Je le pense aussi...
> 
> Actuellement Vista "mange" énormément de ressource... et dire qu'en 2009 Mricrosoft prévoit "déjà" un nouvel OS Windows 7 (ou Seven)... Et là faudra encore changer de machine... pour espérer le faire tourner...
> 
> ...




Bien franchement, ces comparaisons Mac / PC ne veulent absolument rien dire. Notamment parce que, comme je l'ai dit plus haut, les PC englobent une multitude de marques et de modèles (alors que l'offre Mac est beaucoup plus restreinte).

Ce qui péjore la réputation des PC (à part Windows, et encore c'est discutable), c'est que bon nombre de ces PC correspond à du bas de gamme.

Si on cherche des PC équivalents en qualité  au MBP, on en trouve à des prix tout autant équivalents, voire légèrement moins chers (avec un lecteur BR en plus, les MBP n'en possédant pas).

Quand à la "durée de vie", il faudrait la définir selon des critères objectifs.

Certes, difficile (voir impossible) de faire fonctionner correctement Vista sur un certain nombre de PC (en particulier les bas de gamme) qui ont 3 ou 4 ans. Mais on pourrait en dire guère mieux concernant Leopard.
Et si 10.6 arrive avec les caractéristiques qui circulent sur le net (mais perso, je n'y crois pas), il va exclure un très grand nombre de Mac, dont certains assez récents.

Le principal intérêt du Mac, c'est la parfaite adéquation (la parfaite synergie) entre le hardware et le software, qui en fait un ordinateur particulièrement fiable, avec un OS particulièrement stable et facile à utiliser. C'est une situation impossible avec un PC équipé de Windows ou de Linux, ces OS ne pouvant pas être optimisés pour tous les ordinateurs sur lesquels ils vont fonctionner.

Pour le reste, et dans ces comparatifs Mac/PC, il y a une bonne part de propagande, largement relayée par certains utilisateurs Mac. Comme s'ils avaient besoin de dénigrer "les PC" pour justifier leur choix d'être sur Mac.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (7 Juin 2008)

> Ce qui péjore la réputation des PC (à part Windows, et encore c'est discutable), c'est que bon nombre de ces PC correspond à du bas de gamme.


Tout à fait d'accord malheureusement ou heureusement pour le prix, les PC à bas coûts sont constitués de composants discutables au niveau qualité (sans faire de généralité).



> Le principal intérêt du Mac, c'est la parfaite adéquation (la parfaite synergie) entre le hardware et le software, qui en fait un ordinateur particulièrement fiable, avec un OS particulièrement stable et facile à utiliser.


C'est ce que je recherche effectivement, j'ai même assemblé mes propres PC sans trouver un point d'équilibre satisfaisant entre OS/hardware durable en termes de stabilité...



> outre que c'est déjà traité ( hihihi)


 Je vais faire une recherche... 

Bonne soirée,

Yoskiz


----------

